# Nexium



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
I have been taking 20mg nexium for 6 years, and i was reading the information leaflet this morning it say to speak to your doctor if you are pregnant..
I have just found out im pregnant after ivf.
Thanks
Jillyhen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you speak to your clinic about this prior to the IVF? Were they aware that you were taking it? Usually clinics would advice patients about concurrent medication while trying to get pregnant.

Nexium is the brand name for esompeprazole, which isn't licensed in pregnancy. There isn't enough data on its use in human pregnancy to make a statement that it is fine to take. However the parent compound omeprazole is felt to be safe in pregnancy as there is a lot of data in human exposure to be confident this can be prescribed safely. The assumption is that Nexium is probably fine too but don't know that for sure until there is a bigger eveidence base for it in practice.

Is it your GP that prescribes the Nexium or a specialist? Either way you should let them know you are pregnant and discuss whether you need to contiune on this or perhaps switch to omeprazole which has more safety data available on it in pregnancy. It all depends on why you are taking Nexium in the first place and whether your underlying condition responds to other medicines. Either way you shouldn't stop anything until you have spoken to your prescriber.

Maz x


----------

